# How do you carry your LCP II



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

I just bought a LCP II and I am use to carrying my TCP with one in the chamber. The TCP has a double action trigger so even though there is one in the pipe, the hammer is forward in the pre-cock position. Pretty much the only way it can fire is if you purposely pull the long travel trigger. The LCP II on the other hand has a single action trigger so when you carry with one in the pipe the hammer is back and the hammer spring is under tension. I realize there is a pre-cock notch on the hammer that should act as a drop safety but no drop safety on the firing pin and, Ruger does give a warning as does Taurus, not to carry with one in the chamber. Forgive me if this has already been discussed extensively as I am new here.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

When I carry my LCP II, I carry it ready to go. I would not own nor carry a pistol without having a round in the chamber. Dry fire that LCP II in a safe location and watch that hammer. Yes, it's pretensioned but still goes back a little during the pull and the pull is considerable enough to be like double action. I think it is one of the better mouse gun triggers out there and safe. I use Ruger's pocket holster.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

I agree that it is one of the better if not the best mouse gun trigger going these days.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

In any carry mode, use a holster which covers the triggerguard.
That will take care of the problem, real or perceived.

As Craig wrote, carrying a defensive weapon that is not immediately ready to go "BANG!" is a terrible mistake.
In a save-your-life situation, you won't have enough time to rack the slide, or, for that matter, to merely cock a hammer.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

How I carry mine now

pocket carry by TOM STRAIGHT, on Flickr

pocket carry-2 by TOM STRAIGHT, on Flickr


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice holster. Looks like really good workmanship.
Had I been making it, I might've cut the shape slightly differently, but I'm sure that it works very well for you.

Funny thing: After spending 30 years as a leathersmith, I had my own pocket holster made for me...out of sticky, artificial (plastic) material...by Robert Mika.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

I like it because it is easy to get in and out of my pocket but stays in the pocket when you draw the pistol.


----------

